# New and nervous



## MOGS (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi everyone   
Someone recommended this site to me and I have spent a few days reading it so I thought I would join in!
Basically I am after some advice and support (like everyone else).
My DH and I have been TTC for nearly 3 years. I had a laparoscopy last summer and started Metformin and Clomid at the end of last year. I have taken Clomid 3 times and it has only made me ovulate once. I am on 50mg at the moment and I have been told that I have to wait another month before they will consider doubling the dose. I am starting to get a bit down (this may sound dramatic compared to some of your problems) and I would like any hints and tips to help me on my way.

I have already started eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice as a result of reading this site and I am now also on the Co Enz Q10.  

Any help gratefully received and loads of luck to you all  

Mogs


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi mogs can't really help as our circumstances are quite different but I'm sure someone will be along soon that can. 
all the best,


----------



## MOGS (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks Spooks

Its nice to know there are people out there!

Mogs x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hiya Mogs

didnt want to read your intro and not say hello   sorry to hear your problems TTC i know how frustrating and emotional this rollercoaster is       i did have clomid a while back when we first started but never was told anything but here take these and go away so sorry you havent ovulated more than the once frustarting that you cannot have double dose without having another month     

have a look at the clomid thread i am sure the girls there will help    

good luck on your journey


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I don't know much about clomid but wanted to say welcome to the site.  I'm sure some of the girls on the clomid board can give you some advice.  Take care, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Mogs,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site  .  You have come to the right place for support and advice.

Good luck with everything.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Mogs,

How are you? I am quite new to the site too. I have been on clomid for 1 year, I had a couple of tests to make sure it was working but not regular ones. Hopefully they will increase your dosage next time you go back. I also had a lap & dye, mine was in Jan. I have been having reflexology recently, which has really helped regulate my cycles and stopped period pains. It basically balances your hormones (as well as really relaxing you). You just need to make sure you see someone that specialies in Fertility as they need to know when and when not to stimulate the ovaries etc.

Hope this helps a little.  

Lou xxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Mogs, welcome to FF 

I am new too, but trying to get to know a few people  
I took clomid for 4 cycles, 50mg like you, although I do OV naturally anyway - well I responded each time with 2-3 large follies but still did not get PG!   I think it is the luck of the draw sometimes! 

On the positive side, my best friend took it for 7 months, because she wasn't ovulating, and conceived on cycle number 7! Babs is now a healthy two year old  

The only advice I can give you on clomid is: be kind to yourself  
It might sound kinda stupid, but the hormones did make me a little weepy and emotional at times. I found the best thing I could do was take it day-by-day and try to be as positive as possible. I was sure once I was prescribed it I'd get a bfp in no time, but it wasn't to be. However, lots and lots of other people do, like my friend, and hopefully you will too... 

Take care of yourself, do whatever you want, when you want to (within reason!  ) and I wish you the best of luck. 

Cx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi mogs,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship.

Its annoying they wont up your dose of clomid to 100mg, Its surprising how it varys from cons to cons. You sound like you are doing just fine with your vits. Do you have pcos? as your on met.

Just try and relax, i knoe easier said then done  

Good luck hun
Nikki xx


----------



## jay125 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Mogs, 

I too am on clomid and metformine, but I am on 100mg a day of clomid and 3 tablets for metformin, and even though I have only just started my second cycle, for me it was a dream come true just to have a period when i was supposed too as my cycle was non existant up until then!!

I have been suffereing with PCOS for 10years now, and have had 2 laparoscopies in that time, and I agree it does get you down a bit, espcially when people around you 

I would keep on at your doctor though as if you have been diagnosed with PCOS depending on how bad it is, will depend on what doseage they put you.

All I can suggest is keep your chin up and try not too think about it too much, as stress wont help. Good luck

XXXXXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Mogs  


clomid - What can I say I was on it for two years (way back) on ever increasing doses, so I had completly lost faith with it, then a best buddie got pg oin 100mg first month  baby is now ten weeks old,
I have another friend on it whos really struggling with the side affects at the moment 
So all I can say is Join the ladies on the clomid threads , keep posting and chatting - your not alone, needing fertility tx /help is OK 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
Clomid ~
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

Complimentary threapies ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Mogs and welcome to FF

I'm not on Clomid so I'm afraid I can't offer you any words of wisdom 

You're bound to get down occasionally, I'm sure most of us on here do but this site is a great way to get yourself out of that.

Going to have read about pineapple juice now and go buy myself some in the morning!

Good luck and take care

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## MOGS (Apr 6, 2008)

Can I just say a big thanks to all of you for responding to my message. It makes me feel really positive  

Thanks for all the links Dizzi, I will check them out as soon as I have a few minutes.

Speak to you all very soon     and loads of luck to everyone.

Mogs xx


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Mogs and all   - my situation is somewhat different to yours, however, I also heard drinking pineapple juice was supposed to be good for you.  However, I was also told the other day that there are certain enzymes (I think) which sometimes and I really say sometimes, not always, can make the uterus contract and you might not feel it at all.  I absolutely don't want to put the wind up anyone but just want to share what I've been told.  My first cycle of IVF I didn't drink pineapple juice at all and sadly miscarried at 10 weeks  ; my second cycle I drank loads of the stuff and still sadly miscarried.  I am now a great believer in just being completely sensible about everything - exercising, eating properly, etc and totally determined to stay positive  .  We're embarking on our third round and it WILL WORK THIS TIME!!  So sending heaps and heaps of hugs, cuddles   and hugely positive vibes to you.  Really hope it works   - Katherine xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi mogs and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

Sorry to hear what you have been through trying for a baby, dont feel guilty for feeling down. All of us at one stage have felt down because we would all love a little miracle. I wish you loads of luck on the clomid.

Dizzi has left you some great links so be sure to check them out.

Kate xx​


----------

